# How to get access to somewhat restricted areas?



## taneahynes (Nov 2, 2014)

Forgive me for being clueless about this, but I am wondering how photographer's get access to places such as mines, ship yards, etc that are usually closed to the public. Do these photographers pay to get into these places? Or do they have contact with big shots within the companies? I am working on a series and would love to be able to gain access to the Iron Ore Company of Canada in my home town to photograph my father. This company is fairly strict on photos in the workplace, but they have definitely allowed photographers in the past. Any tips on this? I am definitely able to get in touch with higher-up staff members about this, but I'm not sure about the right route to take, or the correct way to be taken seriously.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2014)

I have no personal experience here, but if the company has a public relations, press information or media relations office, I'd start there.


----------



## runnah (Nov 2, 2014)

Part of my job is to take photos in those types of places. I can tell you that there is no way they are going to let someone on site without some major credentials. First off I am insured by my company and do is my equipment. Secondly I have taken many OSHA safety courses along with site specific safety orientations. Lastly I normally have to be escorted or sign many pieces of paper saying I won't give away trade secrets. More often than not a client will want to see and approve any photos I take.

So it's a huge pain in the ass. Frankly tho if they just let you in some if these places without a huge hassle Id be very very worried that the same attitude would be reflected in thier safety procedures.


----------



## snerd (Nov 2, 2014)

Just tell 'em snerd sent ya!!


----------



## runnah (Nov 2, 2014)

Also if it's a navy shipyard you will never be allowed in. Places that have water access require a federal background check and a special pass.


----------



## taneahynes (Nov 2, 2014)

Why are some people on this site so damn arrogant?


----------



## runnah (Nov 2, 2014)

taneahynes said:


> Why are some people on this site so damn arrogant?



Who?


----------



## tecboy (Nov 2, 2014)

Use a drone?


----------



## snerd (Nov 2, 2014)

Not so much arrogant as ignorant. My apologies.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2014)

You having liability insurance is likely a biggie.
As mentioned, credentials or an actual legal photography business are probably just about essential.

But, if you father works there the higher up the management chain you can make a direct appeal to the better.
Another factor is likely going to be where at the company your father works. If he works in an office you'll have a much better chance than if he works around machinery.


----------



## runnah (Nov 2, 2014)

KmH said:


> You having liability insurance is likely a biggie.
> As mentioned, credentials or an actual legal photography business are probably just about essential.
> 
> But, if you father works there the higher up the management chain you can make a direct appeal to the better.
> Another factor is likely going to be where at the company your father works. If he works in an office you'll have a much better chance than if he works around machinery.



Offer to give any photos you take to the companys marketing department free of charge. That will sweeten the pot.

 Do everything by the book otherwise you could face prosecution.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 2, 2014)

I would make the request to their public relations department (or equal). Emphasize that the photos are purely for personal usage to document your father's activity. The mine's biggest objection will probably be a safety issue ... as in ... if they let you shoot then they should let anybody's/everybody's relative with a camera the same opportunity. That opens up a big can of worms. It is easier for the mine to say no to all non-professionals. 

But they might say yes. You never know. If your father has any pull with upper management that could be extremely helpful.

Good Luck and Good Shooting,
Gary


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 3, 2014)

What experience do you have as a photographer?  If you are new to photography or have little experience you will find that the media or public relations people won't take you seriously regardless of your connections.  When dealing in dangerous situations the company will be more concerned about an accident or mishap than you having a few pictures for your portfolio.  

Another way around some of this is to approach The Aurora and see if they would be interested in pictures, offer to shoot a photo essay.  Taking a story idea that the local paper is interested in to the PR or media people at the mine would give you some credibility.  Again this all depends on your experience with a camera.


----------



## Waldo32487 (Nov 26, 2014)

Now I'm rather new to the site. However I work for an engineering firm and often go onsite to do work at all sorts of places (mainly power plants), so I have some experience with security.

Power plants (and the like) will NOT let you in unless your an employee (or contractor) and have an appointment with someone inside. Now power plants and such are not gonna let you walk around and take pictures without going through all of them first (and they might delete photos they deem "bad".

And as for extra credentials, you'll need a TWIC card if you plan on going to naval yards or "ports". TWIC card isnt hard to get, but it does cost like $80 or something, you'll have to take this questionnaire thing, and they'll do a gov background check on you. it looks like it's good for like 4 or 5 years....

My suggestion, just ask the guard at the front what all your allowed to do and they'll let you know....but you'll never know unless you ask


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2014)

Just ask, tell them you are doing a project for Magnum


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 27, 2014)

This person is a one and done post.


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2014)

Probably because they didn't get the answer they wanted.

I actually got my TWIC card in the mail yesterday. I will be shooting photos in an unspecified shipyard in the coming weeks.


----------

